# (MN) Old Oak's Kid Dynamite Dave MH Yellow British LR



## Chuck Anderson

Old Oak’s Kid Dynamite Dave MH
(AKA) Super Dave
Hips: *Good LR-208313G24M-VPI
Elbows: Normal LR-EL62708M24-VPI
Eyes: Cerf Clear
EIC: Clear by parentage
CNM: Clear by parentage
Registration:
SR72007607 (AKC)
*
Dave is a 60 lbs. yellow British Lab that has exceptional abilities.* He is a spot on marker, steady on the line, responsive and loves to train.* He had his Master Hunter title at 2.3 years of age and will continue on to become a MNH and HRCH.* Dave’s sire is Delfleet Neon of Fendawood a two time British Field Championship winner.* Dave is a joy to train and is a dream companion.
*
Please contact Chuck Anderson at 612-388-8378 or email [email protected]


----------

